# Can i put a Mitchell 302 line roller on my 704?



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

I have an out-of-commission 302 with a bailess line roller, and a 704z with a bailess mod also. Is there a way to get the oversized lineroller from the mitchell onto the 704? 


Thanks,


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ck you pm


----------

